# Malt Shovel Summer Wheat Beer



## crusher (28/9/04)

Has anyone of you non A.G. brewers put down a M.S. summer wheat. I put down a double lot last i.e. 22 litres ,no additives & my O.G. was 1090. Rang M.S. & they told me it should be around 1060 but could'nt offer an explanation as to the high O.G. Any advice Thanks Crusher.


----------



## deebee (28/9/04)

Maybe the kit didn't dissolve evenly throughout the wort and your gravity sample was taken from the bottom where the syrup was sitting?


----------



## Ray_Mills (28/9/04)

Hi
I got caught once with the same thing doing a kit and could not understand why I had this high gravity.
What I think has happened is when you mix your kit with hot water and gave it a big stir, added your water and then another stir. A large concentration of the wort could still be in your tap and those tap traps they sell.
Give the whole thing another big stir then take a reading and I think it would be in the 1.050 area.
Ray


----------



## crusher (28/9/04)

Just gave it a big stir, took a reading & voila, drops down to 1050 Thanks fellas 
Crusher


----------

